# When Arborist's go logging



## BlackOakTreeServ (Sep 4, 2013)

It was a fun 3 days of climbing, felling, of 15 ponderosa pines in nor cal, only bad part was chipping 15 pondos worth of branches :msp_wink:
Sold all pine to local mill

Not to shaby for Arborist's

Im in the orange shirt if anyone cares...lol...thanks for watching!

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/05YfUl7sSCM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## northmanlogging (Sep 4, 2013)

silly question, but why use the crane? looked like plenty of room to dump em and drag em out, seems a shovel or small dozer would have been cheaper, unless there was a concern for a septic system. Also why top some and then dump the rest?

And I noticed some mexican yarding with the self loader... they like that means they can charge more money...

All in all nice clean work though.


----------



## IcePick (Sep 4, 2013)

Nice work, looks like a fun job. Your company own that crane?


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Sep 4, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> silly question, but why use the crane? looked like plenty of room to dump em and drag em out, seems a shovel or small dozer would have been cheaper, unless there was a concern for a septic system. Also why top some and then dump the rest?
> 
> And I noticed some mexican yarding with the self loader... they like that means they can charge more money...
> 
> All in all nice clean work though.



northman, not silly at all.....to much structual stuff and nice driveway to dump and drag.

homeowners gave us the ok to "mexican yarding" lol, with crane and self loader in area's that they were going to tear up and re-do landscaping


----------



## bitzer (Sep 4, 2013)

Cool video! Nice work. Timber has some height to it. Minus 1 point for using a wedge when bucking tho!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Sep 4, 2013)

IcePick said:


> Nice work, looks like a fun job. Your company own that crane?



IP, I wish that was my crane...its a 50ton

Bixler tree hired me to help for the 3 days, hes a good friend of mine, he's up doing the crane work and throwing tops with "Madman" Joe, I climbed 2 and set pull lines because of homes, we take no chances

I fell a lot of Pondo's, I had to brush up on my Humbolt vs conventional notch for wood going to the mill


----------



## northmanlogging (Sep 4, 2013)

BlackOakTreeServ said:


> northman, not silly at all.....to much structual stuff and nice driveway to dump and drag.
> 
> homeowners gave us the ok to "mexican yarding" lol, with crane and self loader in area's that they were going to tear up and re-do landscaping



Ok that makes sense, can't see everything in a vid or picture.

My favorite self loader jockey keeps an 20' choker on the truck for gypos that don't own skidders... but then he charges $80. an hour, more if he has to get off the truck... (only has one leg...)

How much that crane take ya for?


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Sep 4, 2013)

bitzer said:


> Cool video! Nice work. Timber has some height to it. Minus 1 point for using a wedge when bucking tho!:msp_biggrin:



Thanks!

All trees were over 100ft a few were in the 150ft arena

Lol, I always use wedges when bucking, Im just a arborist :wink2:..haha


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Sep 4, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> Ok that makes sense, can't see everything in a vid or picture.
> 
> My favorite self loader jockey keeps an 20' choker on the truck for gypos that don't own skidders... but then he charges $80. an hour, more if he has to get off the truck... (only has one leg...)
> 
> How much that crane take ya for?



lol, a one armed monkey charges a lot as well..lol

hmmm, not sure on crane cost but we got over 6k from mill, just for the pine

They said ponderosa board ft went up in price...gologit might chime in here on that, its in his area we did the job


----------



## Gologit (Sep 4, 2013)

BlackOakTreeServ said:


> lol, a one armed monkey charges a lot as well..lol
> 
> hmmm, not sure on crane cost but we got over 6k for the pine



Did the logs go to Sierra Pacific?


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Sep 4, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Did the logs go to Sierra Pacific?



Gologit, Ill ask Bixler were they went...I edited above post #9


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Sep 6, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Did the logs go to Sierra Pacific?



Gologit, he said pine went down to the Lincoln mill...is that sierra pacific?


----------



## Gologit (Sep 6, 2013)

BlackOakTreeServ said:


> Gologit, he said pine went down to the Lincoln mill...is that sierra pacific?



Yup. Thanks.


----------



## tramp bushler (Sep 7, 2013)

Looks good and great vid. Really good. I haven't GoProed yet so my wife doesn't get to see things from my perspective. She liked it too!! Tell someone to keep their thumb wrapped around the front handle bar of the saw. :msp_mellow:. 
Really nice looking job!!!!


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks TB!

We were getting at lest three 33 footers out of these pondo's and some 17 footers as well....thats what the mill wanted for length.

I learned alot about logging and Liked it!


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Sep 8, 2013)

A few pics....

self loader was cool




Bixler on his way down after throwing top





Me working my way up to set tag line 





"madman" Joe had just enough room to drop 17's and 33's pieces


----------



## Keen (Sep 8, 2013)

Great vid, nice work! Whoever put the vid together did a great job.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Sep 8, 2013)

My view, working my way up





Bixler using my 660 42" bar on crane pick, low cut....this was our first tree we did and made the mistake of measuring from top down, so we used logger tape and clipped it to base, then crane up to 33, use spray paint and marked it and repete to top so we didnt waste bottom trunk wood...we a little slow lol


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Sep 8, 2013)

Keen said:


> Great vid, nice work! Whoever put the vid together did a great job.



Thanks, Bixler did the vid


----------



## Saddle Mander (Sep 10, 2013)

Great video. Makes me wish I was there.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Sep 10, 2013)

Saddle Mander said:


> Great video. Makes me wish I was there.



Thanks!
We probably could have used you....we had 3 climbers and 2 groundies for 15 big pondo's

It was a lot of work, got my butt kicked and handed back 'Many' times


----------



## zogger (Sep 11, 2013)

Pretty spiffy!

I liked how the big logs just levitated away with the cut!


----------



## exSW (Sep 15, 2013)

Wicked cool video.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Sep 29, 2013)

Man these Ponderosa's get big here in nor cal!

going over half way up to set a pull line, then repeling down to fell it (the one in the vid)


----------

